# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Recent pics of Paco Bautista: what a freak!!!

## warlock

The pics were taken a few days ago. Apparently, he was going to compete at the ironman but came down with a severe case of the flu and does not feel he is in top shape so he will be putting off his 2005 debut.

I think he is one of the guys with most potential at the moment at the pro level.

What's your take?

----------


## SplinterCell

That is one thick muthaF*(#)  :EEK!:

----------


## kloter1

good grief that guy is a freakin brickhouse. cant wait to see what he looks like at the comp

----------


## Iowa

he definately has put on some size. I remember 3 olympias ago, he had the worse case of gyno. Glad he got that fixed.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

fuuckin huge man...yea i know what ur talking about iowa, i saw that lol

----------


## KGBnine

Wow. That guy is large!

----------


## Dude-Man

i'd like to see some more pre-ironman pics. especially lee priest.

----------


## redmeat

big dude

----------


## MYOGENIC

I bet he takes creatine and eats peanut butter (chunky peanut).

MYO
www.peakperformancesupplements.com

----------


## pattymac931

haha he's siick !

----------


## Jakt

yeah hes sick, not in the good way though (imo)

----------


## DrSchmee

His back is Thick as hell, Look at the size of his Legs!!

----------

